# Stereo stopped working



## johal (Apr 4, 2011)

car stereo,dvd and satnav biult in peugeot 307 has stopped working ever sinns i changed the battery ,everything else is working


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Sounds like you put the unit into protect mode by not keeping power supplied to it while removing the battery. A "must needed" inexpensive device plugged into the aux power port or cigarette lighter will save a trip (and money) to the dealer, where you will now have to go. Contact your dealer for advice....if this is a "locked radio" we can offer no assistance.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/please-read-assistance-with-locked-radios-456409.html


----------

